
Yahoo in talks to buy MySpace from News Corp? (original source) - abstractbill
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/media/article1957867.ece
======
iloveyouocean
The deal would be in stock, not cash, and so is more a reflection of the value
of MySpace to Yahoo, not the value of MySpace to everyone using the dollar as
a standard. If MySpace is lined up to be trounced by Facebook, then I would
imagine that Yahoo has some reason to be concerned as well (their problems are
showing more and more through the seams). Remember when Google bought YouTube
and within a couple of days the increase in Google stock price paid for the
acquisition cost? Perhaps MySpace is indeed this valuable to Yahoo.

------
dotcoma
the people at Yahoo! must have smoked quite some pot...

they paid 2 billion dollars for geocities back when money had no value, and
they are ready to throw away as much as 11 billion for MySpace - which, btw,
is getting and will get hammered by Facebook.

